# EZ Wet wetting agent



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Has anyone ever used EZ Wet wetting agent? Is it good stuff? What are the ingredients? I just ordered some from Amazon because it was only $19 including shipping. I need help with my sloped/rocky front yard so water will penetrate.

https://www.amazon.com/Grow-More-8055-Penetrant-1-Quart/dp/B006408UZM


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@bmw I tried it a few years ago when Sprinkler Warehouse was offering it for about $4/qt. I honestly never saw any improvement in my yard, so I never even used all of the quarts that I picked up. Hopefully it will work better for you.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

@Spammage that's interesting, thanks. I think it's potassium hydroxide, like Green County's Air-8, although at a much cheaper price. Probably the only difference is it does not have humic in it.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

bmw said:


> @Spammage that's interesting, thanks. I think it's potassium hydroxide, like Green County's Air-8, although at a much cheaper price. Probably the only difference is it does not have humic in it.


Here is a shot of the label showing this is just a surfactant with iron in it. Why are you thinking it's potassium hydroxide?


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

@Spammage thanks, I was going off of someone's comment on Amazon. Those comments are usually wrong, lol. Nice to know this has a dash of iron in it, thanks.


----------

